# daily averages



## hwnrckr (Aug 3, 2014)

Just wondering what everyone averages per day at work?

Framing?

Hanging?

Acoustic?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

In an 8 hour day (hourly) on easy standups id say 80-90 depends. I dont get too many easy standups since we usually do restruants and storefronts. Talking 10' 5/8. 

Framing 10' or atleast a feasable stilt height me and my partner can pretty easily bust out 400-500 feet, havent had any gravy framing in a while.

On big ceilings my company puts everyone who is worth a damn at it on them and bust em out in a day or so. I did do about 3000 sq ft with a good helper last week. Then again I was running sheetrock grid fairly recent off a lift and only got about 1300 sq ft done in the same amount of time. It was 12' high and cut up so its ALL really subjective.

These are just estimates, as I mentioned earlier non cut up stuff is few and far between for me so my numbers may not be dead nut.


----------



## hwnrckr (Aug 3, 2014)

if you ever come to Hawaii look me up..hard to find good help nowadays.My numbers are almost exact of yours..A little less on the framing little more on the board and about dead even on drop ceiling.The rest of my crew hangs about 50-60 a day 250-350 on walls and about 2000 SF on ceilings.The money is pretty good for it here in Hawaii and you can make money with those numbers.

aloha!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds to me like the fish story where it gets longer as time goes by.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Sounds to me like the fish story where it gets longer as time goes by.


Very well could end up that way. Considering I went first I think my fish will be staying the same size. 

And Op , you may need more help soon. Heard on the news you have got two big storms coming your way. Stay safe.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

nodnarb said:


> Very well could end up that way. Considering I went first I think my fish will be staying the same size.
> 
> And Op , you may need more help soon. Heard on the news you have got two big storms coming your way. Stay safe.


 Okay, I'll bite, back when mainrunners were 300 LF instead of 240 I snapped together 7 boxes in one day on stilts.

It's been raining here in the desert for the past week?


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Depends a lot on what your framing/ hanging. on straight runs stand ups will do over 100 sheets a day with a screw bitch running the trigger locked and wfo all day.but on the other hand topping out walls in a hospital you get 10 sheets your lucky


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> Depends a lot on what your framing/ hanging. on straight runs stand ups will do over 100 sheets a day with a screw bitch running the trigger locked and wfo all day.but on the other hand topping out walls in a hospital you get 10 sheets your lucky


Before long there needs to be a top out thread. Ive been getting lucky lately, havwnt had too much of it.

When I first joined the site I had about 3 weeks strait of it. Granted it was just deckhigh stuff that needed to be tight and not hospital 20-30 plus penetration stuff. I have had stuff so cut up most any two men couldnt get more than 7-8 in a day.

Quota was 6, that was back with Marek Brothers.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Before long there needs to be a top out thread. Ive been getting lucky lately, havwnt had too much of it.
> 
> When I first joined the site I had about 3 weeks strait of it. Granted it was just deckhigh stuff that needed to be tight and not hospital 20-30 plus penetration stuff. I have had stuff so cut up most any two men couldnt get more than 7-8 in a day.
> 
> Quota was 6, that was back with Marek Brothers.


Call me crazy but I like topping out, we usually have a cub up and I am cutting so that makes it a little better. personally I think once in awhile its a bit of a challenge anybody can stand up full sheets,and teaches a beginer how to handle drywall.
And I think hospital remolding have the roughest topping out of any where


----------



## hwnrckr (Aug 3, 2014)

I was thinking wide open walls,I understand the hospital stuff and all that.I got a guy doing a job at coast guard station here,I took up 15 4 by 8 sheets on Tuesday morning and he still hasn't run out.High work with lots of wires.

I'm talking wide open production style work for each task.

By the way the hurricane is upon the Big Island right now and it looks pretty bad.Not as bad as Sandi and Andrew but lots of rain and wind..and people going crazy in stores and gas stations


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> Call me crazy but I like topping out, we usually have a cub up and I am cutting so that makes it a little better. personally I think once in awhile its a bit of a challenge anybody can stand up full sheets,and teaches a beginer how to handle drywall.
> And I think hospital remolding have the roughest topping out of any where


I like it alright with the right partner. If you and your partner work well together its not bad at all. But I cant find a helper who is worth a damn, or atleast one who is worth a damn and resilient enough to stay in trade. Helper I've got now just isnt good at giving numbers YET (I hope). Nothing is worse for me then having a sheet fitting snug and the one penetration looks awful. 

Its easy to fly off and get pissed over a bad number when the sheet takes 15-20 minutes to cut 



hwnrckr said:


> I was thinking wide open walls,I understand the hospital stuff and all that.I got a guy doing a job at coast guard station here,I took up 15 4 by 8 sheets on Tuesday morning and he still hasn't run out.High work with lots of wires.
> 
> I'm talking wide open production style work for each task.
> 
> By the way the hurricane is upon the Big Island right now and it looks pretty bad.Not as bad as Sandi and Andrew but lots of rain and wind..and people going crazy in stores and gas stations


Be safe. Heard you got another headed your way.


----------

